# Stella and the Danes!



## BlessingsAbound (Oct 10, 2010)

I shot these pictures last night (without regard to exposure and composition so please excuse them!).

I thought it was so cute to see the difference in their size. Stella is 7 months old; the danes are six months old:

Stella and our female Great Dane Puppy, Elsie










Had to add this one! 










Stella's paw next to Eli's back paw (Eli is my male Great Dane Puppy):











Stella's body next to Eli's back leg/paw - His back leg was like a cradle for her!










Stella, laying on his back leg, quite cozy!!











My beautiful boy, Eli (Elisha). I realize he's not a chihuahua, but if you saw how he curls himself into a ball or sits in my lap you'd realize HE think's he's one!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, I love big dog, little dog pics. So sweet! You have a beautiful furry family!


----------



## BlessingsAbound (Oct 10, 2010)

TLI said:


> Awwww, I love big dog, little dog pics. So sweet! You have a beautiful furry family!


Thank you! And your siggy pic with the pups in their winter gear - too cute! I broke out our babies' sweaters today! The long coat chis (Lucky, Cocoa, Charlie) are okay but Stella was definitely chilly. She was much happier after I put on her sweater. I even ordered the Great Danes sweaters since they are like Chis and have a hard time staying warm. I need to get a pic of all of them in their fall fashions too!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, isn't that sweet! That's one thing I miss about having our big dog...seeing the wee Chi's cuddling with him. Your pups are gorgeous btw!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aww those are beautiful pics!!  That is awesome you have 6 dogs, and 7 children. AND...you're homeschooling.. YOU ROCK!!!! :salute: :headbang:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Nawww I love the one where Stella is resting her head on the paw! That is too cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful photos! SO darn cute too! I love them! Great job!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very Nice picture ! I like your fur family cant wait to see more !


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Christina I love the pictures!

Eli and Elsie are such gorgeous Danes! I love the ear picture of Elsie and Stella. Very cute!
Stella is a little doll. What a pretty girl! It's so sweet seeing big dogs cuddling with little dogs. Stella is definitely warm and cozy snuggling up to Eli. Lovely pics.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

looks like they are best friends and truly love each other


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

aww bles they are all so cute! i bet that looks strange walking the danes with your chis they are truly little and large lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a massive size difference! And the danes will get even bigger!  Very cute.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gorgeous pics!!! I love danes!! We have always wanted a dane but was concerned about the size/space issue. We have 3 greyhounds right now. Love my big/little dogs!

Oh and we homeschool too!!!!!


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

What great pics! I love big dog/little dog combos. It looks like your dogs get along fabulously. I have a 3 year old dobie, and Maya is 5 months old, so there is quite the size difference in the two of them, but they have found a way to coexist and play together. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awesome pictures, I just love pictures like this that show that big & little dogs get along great. Makes me miss my danes :-(


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Love comes in many sizes... Great pictures !


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wondeful pics. Those made me smile!


----------



## BlessingsAbound (Oct 10, 2010)

MChis said:


> Aw, isn't that sweet! That's one thing I miss about having our big dog...seeing the wee Chi's cuddling with him. Your pups are gorgeous btw!


Thank you!!! I'm such a big dog person at heart but I must say these Chis have made their way into my heart too!


----------



## BlessingsAbound (Oct 10, 2010)

cherper said:


> Aww those are beautiful pics!!  That is awesome you have 6 dogs, and 7 children. AND...you're homeschooling.. YOU ROCK!!!! :salute: :headbang:


...or I'm crazy! LOL



Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Nawww I love the one where Stella is resting her head on the paw! That is too cute!





Dragonfly said:


> Beautiful beautiful photos! SO darn cute too! I love them! Great job!





Adrienne said:


> very Nice picture ! I like your fur family cant wait to see more !


Thanks!!



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Christina I love the pictures!
> 
> Eli and Elsie are such gorgeous Danes! I love the ear picture of Elsie and Stella. Very cute!
> Stella is a little doll. What a pretty girl! It's so sweet seeing big dogs cuddling with little dogs. Stella is definitely warm and cozy snuggling up to Eli. Lovely pics.


 We love those Danes!! They're such a great breed - this is our first time having Danes and we just keepin hoping they defy thier short life span and grow old with our chis!



angel-baby said:


> looks like they are best friends and truly love each other


They have a love/hate relationship! As long as the Danes are lying down, the chis are happy but they still bark and growl at the Danes when they come bounding into the room - lol!



codyann said:


> aww bles they are all so cute! i bet that looks strange walking the danes with your chis they are truly little and large lol





Brodysmom said:


> What a massive size difference! And the danes will get even bigger!  Very cute.


Yeah, it does look strange with our EXTREME combo - but our neighbors have come to expect that unexpected from us!! ;-)



mommasboy said:


> Gorgeous pics!!! I love danes!! We have always wanted a dane but was concerned about the size/space issue. We have 3 greyhounds right now. Love my big/little dogs!
> 
> Aww, I LOVE greyhounds too!
> 
> Oh and we homeschool too!!!!!


Cool!! It's great to be home all day with the dogs and kids, isn't it?!



JennB said:


> What great pics! I love big dog/little dog combos. It looks like your dogs get along fabulously. I have a 3 year old dobie, and Maya is 5 months old, so there is quite the size difference in the two of them, but they have found a way to coexist and play together. Your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you!! I love Dobies too - who am I kidding, I love all big dogs - lol. I used to think that the GSD was MY breed but I'm learning how each breed has their own wonderful qualities!!



cprcheetah said:


> Awesome pictures, I just love pictures like this that show that big & little dogs get along great. Makes me miss my danes :-(


:-( I'm already dreading the day and my Danes are only 6 months old! The one thing any Dane lover will tell you is to enjoy every day because they are, in fact, numbered!!



Dazy Mae said:


> Love comes in many sizes... Great pictures !


It sure does!

Thanks, everyone for your kind comments!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww! So cute! Such nice photos too


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Such great shots! You have really lovely dogs. The one where shes resting her head on Eli's leg is my fav!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww so sweet! All your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Really cute pic.s I love the one of Stella's paw next to Eli's paw.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome pix! Such adorable babies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw they are gorgeous!! i love danes!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Fantastic photos


----------

